# Общедоступные форумы > Общение >  вирт-смотр:младший и средний классы

## RexStaller

*ПОЛНЫЕ РЕЗУЛЬТАТЫ ВИРТ-СМОТРА СРЕДИ МОЛОДЫХ СОБАК:*
собака 1 мл.коб. 26,5+41,66=68,16 баллов
собака 2 мл.коб. 28,2+41,66=69,86
*сука мл.кл.28,2+45=73,2* *Лучший результат среди молодых собак*
сука ср.кл.26,2+45=71,2



*младший класс*
1. возраст 17 мес



http://www.youtube.com/watch?x-yt-ts...yt-cl=84359240
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMr57...yt-cl=84359240
http://www.youtube.com/watch?x-yt-ts...yt-cl=84359240

*описание работы*
_судья №1(специализация ОКД-ЗКС)_
движение рядом: в целом корректно,но периодически небольшое теснение. 9 баллов
посадка из движения: несколько замедленно,недосел- 8 баллов
укладка-быстро 10 баллов
*итого-27 баллов*

*судья №2(специализация ИПО)*
1. В движении рядом (первый ролик) собака могла быть чуть свободнее, немного теснит проводника, положение корпуса криво, во время остановки немного не досаживается. Поворот кругом достаточно быстрый.
Оценка высокое хорошо 8.5
2. Посадка из движения (первый ролик) в развитии нет 10 шагов. Посадка достаточно быстрая, проводник чуть помогает корпусом. Собка в положении сидеть чуть не досаживается. При отходе и подходе проводника сохраняет спокойное и внимательное состояние.
Оценка высокое хорошо. 8,5
2. Укладка из движения (второй ролик), в развитии чуть теснит, проводник во время укладки затормаживает движение, укладка достаточно быстрая, лежит спокойно и внимательно.
Оценка очень хорошо. 9
*Итого: 26*

_средний балл: 26,5_

----------


## RexStaller

2.
возраст 16 мес


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=krmEx...yt-cl=84359240
http://www.youtube.com/watch?x-yt-ts...yt-cl=84359240

*описание работы*
_судья №1(специализация ОКД-ЗКС)_
движение рядом:присутствует мотивационный предмет(мяч) . 8 баллов
барьер: преодолен чисто 10 баллов
защита- собака с хорошей хваткой,активная 10 баллов
*итого-28 баллов*

*судья №2(специализация ИПО)*

Собака снята в процессе тренировки.
1. В движении рядом показывает высокую активность и внимательность, положение корпуса корректное, для безупречного исполнения хотелось бы более естественного движения собаки без гарцевания. Развороты кругом находятся в стадии научения.
Оценка высокое очень хорошо 9,5
2. Прыжок мог быть ещё более активным. К СОЖАЛЕНИЮ НЕ МЕТРОВЫЙ.
Оценка очень хорошо 9
3. Облаивание с высоким уровнем драйва, в правильном состоянии, от природы сильная и спокойная хватка. На протяжении всего урока собака показывает очень уверенное поведение..
Быстрый и чистый отпуск. Резкий в атаках. Собака обладает высоким уровнем потенциала!
Оценка отлично 10
*Итого: 28,5*

*средний балл:28,2*

----------


## RexStaller

*сука младший класс*
*Лучший результат среди молодых собак экстерьер+работа*
1.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z5RP4...yt-cl=84359240
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3UxuA...yt-cl=84359240

http://www.youtube.com/watch?x-yt-ts...&v=XPL5fRJpUWI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?x-yt-ts...&v=8JsqiMBpVH0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iRDoM...yt-cl=84359240
http://www.youtube.com/watch?x-yt-ts...&v=_Cl0CCPAHao

*описание работы*
*судья №1(специализация ОКД-ЗКС)*
движение рядом: некоторое отвлечение,небольшое отклонение от проводника. 8 баллов
подзыв к проводнику быстро и корректно 10 баллов
прыжок через барьер 1 метр-чисто  ,10 баллов

дополнительно: защита,снято коротко,за смелость собаке 5 баллов
*итого-33 балла*

*судья №2(специализация ИПО)*
1. В движении рядом обычным темпом собака должна быть более внимательной к проводнику и более активной, разворот кругом недостаточно быстрый и плотный, при медленном движении собака внимательна, но положение корпуса под углом. Во время остановок некорректная посака.
Оценка хорошо. 8
2.Подзыв к проводнику из положения лежать достаточно энергичный, при подходе к проводнику собака должна находится в более активном состоянии, более плотно обходить и быстрее принимать ОП. ОП недостаточно корректно.
Оценка высокое хорошо 8,5
3. Во время броска предмета проводник должен стоять обеими ногами в одной точке. По команде и жесту собака энергично бежит за предметом, достаточно быстрый подбор и разворот. Поднос проводнику должен быть более энергичным, удержание предмета недостаточно спокойное, чуть перехватывает. Обход проводника должен выполняться значительно плотнее, принятие ОП с помощью проводника.
Оценка достаточно. 7
*Итого: 23,5*

*средний балл-28,2*

----------


## RexStaller

*средний класс,сука*




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bVH2S...yt-cl=84359240
http://www.youtube.com/watch?x-yt-cl...-ts=1421782837

*описание работы*
*судья №1(специализация ОКД-ЗКС)*

движение рядом:небольшие отклонения. 8 баллов
подзыв:недостаточно быстро. 8 баллов
укладка из движения: при укладке проводник оказал небольшую помощь телом и немного обернулся 8 баллов
дополнительно защита: достаточно активная,хватка не всегда полная - 4 балла
*итого 29 баллов*

*судья №2(специализация ИПО)*
1. В движении рядом собака могла быть ещё более внимательной, разворот кругом должен быть плотнее, во время поворота налево собака мешает проводнику. Остановка достаточно быстрая и корректная. Хотелось бы видеть больше движений.
Оценка хорошо 8
2. Подзыв из положения лежать должен быть значительно энергичнее. Плотный обход. Оп должна приниматься ещё быстрее. У проводника небольшая помощь корпусом.
Оценка высокое достаточно 7,5
3. Урок по защите. При облаивании собака должна быть увереннее в себе и активней. Без поддержки фигуранта наблюдается падение инстинкта. Хватка должна быть более глубокой, в некоторых фазах недостаточно спокойная. В атаке без поводка должна быть значительно стремительнее.
Оценка хорошо 8
*Итого: 23,5*

*средний балл: 26,2*

----------


## RexStaller

*Результаты экспертизы,экстерьер*

*Младший класс*

1.
*эксперт 1:* №1 кобель, зонарный 
"крупный(думаю переросток, но не настаиваю), мужественный, правильного формата, достаточно прочный кобель. Голова породная, сильная, правильных пропорций, немного затянут переход ото лба к морде с чуть сыроватыми губами, небольшие глаза выглядят темными( слишком темное фото слабого качества), уши корректного постава, крепкие, соразмерные. Правильного выхода и постава шея хорошей длинны, холка выражена, спина крепкая, поясница выглядит чуть длинноватой, круп коротким и скошенным. Очень хорошие пропорции груди (длинна, глубина) с хорошо выраженным форбрустом, красивая линия низа. Передние конечности показывают достаточной глубины углы, коротковато плечо, постав немного некорректный(размет), излишне наклонна пясть. Задние конечности при достаточной выраженности углов выглядят недостаточно сильными, передняя часть корпуса с купе с грудной клеткой выглядят более массивными для такой задней части... имеем дисбаланс в конструкции, что дает предположение о припадании на переднюю часть корпуса в движении на рыси. "
оценка _ХОРОШО_  (35 баллов)

*эксперт 2:*" Крупный(выглядит выше стандартного роста),крепкой-сухой конституции,правильного формата,ещё не оформленный кобель темно-зонарного окраса.Голова хорошего обьема,с темными глазами и крепкими,несколько близко поставленными ушами.Губы должны быть суше.
Хорошо выраженая холка,крепкая,несколько напряженная в движении спина,крепкая поясница,коротковат и скошен круп.Нормально развитая для возраста грудь,чуть прямовато плечо,мягковата пясть,правильные углы задних конечностей,параллельный постав.Движения свободные,сбалансирован."
оценка _ОЧЕНЬ ХОРОШО_ (45 баллов)

*эксперт3*:
№1. Большой, костистый, сухой и прочный, хорошего типа, выразительный серый кобель, очевидно носитель рецессивного чёрного гена. Хорошо сформирован по возрасту. У него сильная, мужественная,красивая в линиях голова с чуть сыроватыми губами и тёмными глазами. Шея правильного постава,хорошо по возрасту развита холка, корректные спина и поясница, Достаточной длины, чуть скошенный круп. Хорошая линия низа, но грудь кажется чуть тяжеловатой. Корректные углы плече-лопаточных сочленений, чуть мягковаты пясти. Задние конечности правильного строения и постава. Движения свободные с хорошим, балансом. *ОЧЕНЬ ХОРОШО-1* (45)

*средний балл за экстерьер- 41,66*

----------


## RexStaller

2.
*эксперт 1:*№2 кобель, черный 1г 2мес. 
"Породный, крепко-сухой, достаточно правильного формата кобель еще в стадии роста и развития. Голова породная, еще формируется (пока выглядит легковатой по корпусу), основные пропорции соблюдены, глаза светловаты с несколько округлым разрезом, чуть сглажен переход ото лба к морде, соразмерные корректного постава уши. Шея правильного выхода и постава достаточной длинны, холка обозначена, спина крепкая, длинновата поясница, круп достаточной длинны заметно скошен. 
Грудь достаточно опущена, достаточной длинны, паха умеренно подтянуты. Передние конечности правильного постава, плечо должно быть длиннее и более выраженным чтобы вымах был более продуктивным. Задние конечности с отлично выраженными углами, правильного постава. Корпус выглядит сбалансированным, достаточно прочным, движения свободные." 
оценка _ХОРОШО_ (35 баллов)

*эксперт 2:*"Породный,правильного формата,крепкой-сухой конституции кобель,в стадии формирования.Голова в типе сложения,чуть легковата морда,глаза кругловатые,должны быть темнее.Правильный выход шеи,достаточно выражена холка,крепкая спина,эластичная поясница,круп достаточной длины,скошен.Правильные углы передних и несколько излишне выраженые углы задних конечностей,слабоватые связки пясти .Несколько свободные локти.Грудь достаточно развитая по возрасту.
 оценка _ОЧЕНЬ ХОРОШО_ (45 баллов)

*эксперт3*:
№2 Большой, средней силы, правильного формата чёрный кобель, находящийся в стадии формирования. На данный момент у него легковатая голова и слабовата нижняя челюсть. Глаза чуть светловаты, уши без замечаний. Шея правильного постава, холка выражена умеренно,линия верха корректная, круп достаточной длины, но несколько скошен. Линия низа без претензий.При достаточно корректных по возрасту углах плече-лопаточных сочленений, углы сочленений задних конечностей чуть излишне подчёркнуты при несколько слабоватых связках . Движния достаточно сбалансированы и свободны. ОЦЕНКА: *ОЧЕНЬ ХОРОШО 2*

*средний балл за экстерьер- 41,66*

----------


## RexStaller

*сука младший класс*
1.
*эксперт 1:*"Породная, средне-мощная, полноформатная, хорошо пигментированная сука черно-желтого окраса. Породная сильная голова, глаза с внимательным выражением, должны быть темнее, соразмерные корректного постава уши идеальной формы. Шея заметно короткая. Холка слабо обозначена, характерные линии верха и низа, хорошей длинны и положения круп, грудная клетка стандартной глубины и хорошей длинны. Почти корректный фронт, чуть поджимает локти, плечелопаточное сочленение должно быть более выраженным, а плечо более длинным. Задние конечности с отлично выраженными углами, хорошо омускулены по возрасту. Корпус сбалансирован, достаточно прочная по возрасту, движения свободные. Немного крючик кончик хвоста, в допустимой погрешности". 
оценка *Очень хорошо* (45 баллов)

*эксперт 2:*" Крупная,правильного формата,темно-чепрачная сука крепкой-сухой конституции.Голова в типе сложения,правильных линий,чуть светловаты глаза.Корректные уши.Правильный выход шеи,достаточно выражена холка,крепкая,несколько напряженная в движении спина,эластичная поясница,коротковат и скошен круп.Хорошо по возрасту развитая грудь,несколько прямоватое плечо,правильные углы задних конечностей.Собака достаточно сбалансирована на шаге и рыси".
оценка *ОЧЕНЬ ХОРОШО* (45 баллов)

*эксперт 3*:
№1 Крупная, хорошего типа, средней силы чепрачная сука стандартного формата. Женственная, пропорциональная, выразительная голова с достаточно тёмными глазами. Чуть крупноваты уши. Шея правильного постава, холка выражена по возрасту, корректные спина и поясница, чуть коротковат круп. Грудь развита по возрасту, корректная линия низа. Передние конечности с чуть выпрямленными углами плече-лопаточных сочленений, задние - без замечаний Движения свободные, с нормальным балансом. Пигмент сильный. ОЦЕНКА : *ОЧЕНЬ ХОРОШО.* 


*средний балл за экстерьер- 45*

----------


## RexStaller

*сука,средний класс.*

*эксперт 1:*" Породная, костистая, стандартного роста. Породная голова, линии и пропорции соблюдены, темные глаза, корректного постава небольшие уши правильной формы, постав шеи высоковат и выглядит коротковатой. Характерные линия верха и низа, холка обозначена, спина крепкая, поясница упругая, круп достаточной длинны правильного положения. Конечности показывают достаточной глубины углы,небольшие погрешности в строении плеча и шеи делают переднюю чать не такой выразительной как хотелось бы. Профильные пропорции груди (Длинна-глубина) соблюдены, локти выглядят слегка поджатыми. Движения (при команде рядом) достаточно свободные, пластичные,походка уверенная. 
(Собака длинношерстная, конечности в траве, поэтому чистота силуэта и точек периметра/формат/ условна.) 
оценка по фото *Очень хорошо* (45 баллов)

*эксперт 2* :" Выше среднего роста,правильного формата,крепкой конституции,хорошо окрашенная(чепрачная) сука.Голова правильных линий и пропорций,с достаточно темными глазами и корректным поставом ушей.Холка в стойке достаточно выражена,в движении плосковата,крепкая,чуть напряженная в движении спина,эластичная поясница,достаточно длинный правильного наклона круп.Правильные углы передних и задних конечностей,небольшой размет.Движения свободные,сбалансирована на рыси".
оценка *ОЧЕНЬ ХОРОШО* (45 баллов)

*эксперт 3*:
ОЧЕНЬ породная, костистая, пропорционально сложенная сука стандартного формата. Сильная, очень выразительная голова с тёмными глазами и корректно поставленными ушами. Чуть коротковата шея, хорошо выраженная холка, в статике чуть перенапряжена линия верха, хорошая длина крупа при правильном его наклоне. Абсолютно корректная линия низа. Очень хорошо сформированы углы сочленений передних и задних конечностей при оптимальной длине рычагов. Движения свободные, с хорошим балансом. Мне представляется, что эта сука имеет большую перспективу на будущее. 
ОЦЕНКА: *ОЧЕНЬ ХОРОШО*.

*средний балл за экстерьер- 45*

----------


## Irka

Рита, с младшими уже все? Можно обсуждать? 
Мне понравились описания эксперта № 2. Очень во многом, почти во всем согласна, за исключением мелких деталей. :0213:  Прям чувствуется старая школа  :0433: 
Ждем теперь оценку по роликам  :Af:

----------


## RexStaller

Я лично не вижу принципиально большой разницы в описаниях.Они в разном стиле,первый больше "художественны",второй лаконичнее.Но в основном недостатки и достоинства отмечены похожие.Мне кажется разница в том,что первый судья оценивал по фото,а второй по видео.

Что мне лично не совсем понятно,так это разница в оценках при похожих описаниях.

----------


## Милана

> Что мне лично не совсем понятно,так это разница в оценках при похожих описаниях.


Согласна, описания фактически идентичные, но подход к оцениванию-разный :Ab:  Интересно, что дальше будет. Ждем остальных результатов  :Af:

----------


## Irka

> Я лично не вижу принципиально большой разницы в описаниях.Они в разном стиле,первый больше "художественны",второй лаконичнее.Но в основном недостатки и достоинства отмечены похожие.Мне кажется разница в том,что первый судья оценивал по фото,а второй по видео.
> 
> Что мне лично не совсем понятно,так это разница в оценках при похожих описаниях.


я вижу именно принципиальную разницу. Хотя со многими пунктами в описании эксперта № 1 тоже согласна. 
Приведу пример, возьму свою собаку № 2
1 эксперт пишет:



> Передние конечности правильного постава, плечо должно быть длиннее и более выраженным чтобы вымах был более продуктивным. Задние конечности с отлично выраженными углами, правильного постава.


2 й эксперт



> Правильные углы передних и несколько излишне выраженые углы задних конечностей


Ну это только один пример, а таких я заметила много.
т.е. вкусы и предпочтения экспертов на лицо  :Ag:  1й - поклонник современных собак, 2й - выходец из "наших" прошлых лет. 
Но в целом мне описания и 1го и 2го эксперта понятны и во многом я согласна. Но более близки описания 2го. 
Большое спасибо экспертам и судьям которые оценивают ролики.  :Ax:  Очень интересно. Жду с нетерпением остальные классы.

----------


## Tatjana

> Результаты экспертизы,экстерьер


Рита, какие вы молодцы!!!
Я позже буду изучать и полемизировать, а пока сама знаешь, чем занимаюсь. Хотелось бы знать имена экспертов, если можно.

----------


## RexStaller

Таня,имена экспертов озвучу только с их согласия.Это условие,на которых они согласились работать.
В целом надо перенести информацию про обоих с Кубани,если получится зайти.

----------


## RexStaller

Переношу с Кубани об экспертах,предоставивших описания:
*Эксперт 1 
Судейская практика с первой половины 80-х годов. 
В настоящее время-действующий судья РКФ по экстерьеру и рабочим качествам,инструктор,кёрмастер,владелец плем. питомника н.о.*

*Эксперт 2 

Эксперт классической советской школы,практика с 70-х,1-я категория по эспертизе и спорту в системе ДОСААФ,по образованию и профессии зоотехник,возглавляла племенную работу в клубе и в служебных питомниках. 
Позже по семейным обстоятельствам отошла от профессиональной кинологии,но овчарок любит и ценит до сих пор. 
Не принимает нынешнего свершившегося деления породы на "умных" и "красивых". 
*

*Информация о судьях,оценивающих работу собак*

*Эксперт 1*
Судья-эксперт с советских времен,участник в разное время испытаний и соревнований с личными собаками.Специализация ОКД-ЗКС и другие отечественные дрессировки.Действующий судья РКФ по рабочим качествам,инструктор-дрессировщик,заводчик.

*Эксперт 2*
Судья-эксперт с советских времен,инструктор-дрессировщик,спортсмен,успешно выступавший на крупных соревнованиях.Владелец питомника немецких овчарок,заводчик.Действующий судья по рабочим качествам и выступающий спортсмен.Специализация-ИПО.

----------


## Tatjana

> Таня,имена экспертов озвучу только с их согласия.Это условие,на которых они согласились работать.
> В целом надо перенести информацию про обоих с Кубани,если получится зайти.


Перечитала описания. Хороших судей ты нашла! :Ay: 
Второй вообще наш человек! :Ap:

----------


## Елена Николаевна

Не поняла как тут цитировать. 
По своему- кобель 1.
Оба эксперта правы-ростомер в год показывал 66 см. К годам трем может еще мяса на холке нарастит-так к 67 точно будет.в кого такой-оба родителя даже не на верхней планке стандарта.
По первому эксперту- про дисбаланс в корпусе из-за массивности переда и недостаточной сильной задней-к сожалению у меня нет стоек, есть фот такое фото команды Штейн на выброшенный вперед мяч с движения. Зная что команда сейчас будет "Возьми" , то соответственно собаку увалило вперед. Фото через 2 секунды от этого кадра еще страшнее-он вообще на перед залег на низком старте, где получился совсем перегруженный перед)). Второй эксперт думаю смотрел уже на видео- где и отметил сбалансированные движения. Думаю поэтому и оценка отличается. Так то у него перед с задом соответствуют друг другу. я прекрасно понимаю, сложно судить по одной вот такой фотке. С остальным согласна-оба эксперта отметили и достоинства и недостатки кобеля.Спасибо им большое. Ждем продолжения.

----------


## Irka

о! увидела появились описания работы. Большое спасибо судьям. Тане отдельное спасибо за высокую оценку моей собаки  :Ax:

----------


## Милана

> о! увидела появились описания работы. Большое спасибо судьям. Тане отдельное спасибо за высокую оценку моей собаки


Ир. а где ты нашла описание работы, я что-то не нахожу :Ac:

----------


## Tatjana

> о! увидела появились описания работы. Большое спасибо судьям. Тане отдельное спасибо за высокую оценку моей собаки


Собака очень понравилась, но я бы не стала сравнивать их между собой, т.к  упражнения выглядели по-разному и сравнивание очень субьективное. Если у Лекса был представлен процесс научения с мотивационным предметом, то Елена показала как бы законченное упражнение, поэтому посчитала нужным описать недостатки её собаки, чтобы можно было в дальнейшем откорректировать что-то в обучении.

----------


## Милана

Все, нашла :0317:

----------


## Irka

> Собака очень понравилась, но я бы не стала сравнивать их между собой, т.к  упражнения выглядели по-разному и сравнивание очень субьективное. Если у Лекса был представлен процесс научения с мотивационным предметом, то Елена показала как бы законченное упражнение, поэтому посчитала нужным описать недостатки её собаки, чтобы можно было в дальнейшем откорректировать что-то в обучении.


да я и не задавалась целью сравнения. Мне просто интересна оценка судей хотя бы по тому что есть. Я не гналась за призом или победой ни на вирт смотре ни на на стоящем я не гонюсь за победой. Просто хочется показать собаку, чтоб ее оценили и послушать мнения специалистов.  :Ax:

----------


## Елена Николаевна

Огромное спасибо за оценку работы собаки. Татьяне за очень развернутую. По теснению, тут мы уже начали конечно работать. С недосаживанием-это наш "бич". Я лично пока не знаю как это решить. Первично выжидала когда досядет, потом валила, ввела сейчас поводок в помощь, мелкие рывки. Но пока всё как то вот так. С укладкой- тут вот какая ситуация-замедленный шаг-это так было задумано)). Мы ж еще БХ не сдали, поскольку ближайшее или в марте или в апреле. Поэтому в основном работаем бх. А там остановка при усадке и укладке. С остановкой всё сделано, поэтому стала ему показывать, что бывает укладка и посадка из движения (как в ИПО). Это только начальные разы были сняты, поэтому там и замедляется шаг, но уже нет полной остановки как в бх. Сейчас уже шаг не меняется. А с помощью корпусом-тут бывает за собой уследить не могу. Есть такое у меня. Уже где то на рефлекторном уровне. Но я над этим очень работаю сильно-контролю над своим телом. В общем то все ошибки и сама вижу, просто не всегда знаю как что решить. С недосаживанием вот к примеру. Огромнейшее спасибо за внимание к нашим роликам

----------


## RexStaller

Завтра опубликую описания и оценки экстерьера от третьего судьи и можно будет подводить итоги среди молодых собак.

----------


## RexStaller

*СМОТРИТЕ В НАЧАЛЕ ТЕМЫ РЕЗУЛЬТАТЫ СМОТРА СРЕДИ МОЛОДЫХ И ОПИСАНИЯ ОТ ТРЕТЬЕГО СУДЬИ* :0318:

----------


## Tatjana

> *ПОЛНЫЕ РЕЗУЛЬТАТЫ ВИРТ-СМОТРА СРЕДИ МОЛОДЫХ СОБАК:*
> собака 1 мл.коб. 26,5+41,66=68,16 баллов
> собака 2 мл.коб. 28,2+41,66=69,86
> *сука мл.кл.28,2+45=73,2* *Лучший результат среди молодых собак*
> сука ср.кл.26,2+45=71,2


Ну вот на мой взгляд, как судьи-экперта в прошлом, надо бы немного поменять таблицу баллов за экстерьер, т.к. получилось, что именно экстерьер дал большую фору в расстановке мест и баллами за работу уже было не отбить позицию.
Разница в анатомии-то среди представленных собак не большая, а вот в рабочем потенциале просто пропасть. Так что есть над чем подумать, если сохранять на будущее традицию смотра.

----------


## RexStaller

Я думаю,что надо поменять таблицу баллов за работу:)например,вместо 10 баллов за каждое упражнение поставить  15,чтобы в сумме баллы были хотя бы равны экстерьерным.

Но я в любом случае выражаю благодарность всем,кто предоставил ролики с работой своих собак,вне зависимости,какой место они заняли.
Владельца суки,занявшей 1-е место,я поздравляю с результатом.У этой собаки вполне приличные перспективы выступать по ОКД-ЗКС и подготовить к сдаче ИПО.

----------


## Tatjana

> Но я в любом случае выражаю благодарность всем,кто предоставил ролики с работой своих собак,вне зависимости,какой место они заняли.
> Владельца суки,занявшей 1-е место,я поздравляю с результатом.У этой собаки вполне приличные перспективы выступать по ОКД-ЗКС и подготовить к сдаче ИПО.


Вот точно! Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям!
И было бы здорово придумать какое-то поощерение. Но пока на ум ничего толком не идёт. Может Кубань придумает!

----------


## Irka

и я поздравляю  :Ax: 
Кстати, порто обещал призы лучшей молодой собаке и лучшей старшей. И где  :Af:

----------

